# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  " تصبحيـن على خيـر "

## إسلام شمس الدين

*تصبحيـن على خيـر*






تصبحين على خير
في غـدٍ جديد
تشرقين فيه شمساً
تضيءُ الكونَ جمالاً و بهاءَ
تصبحين على خير
في صُبحِ جديد
تُطلين نجماً وردياً 
بين السحبِ الغائمةِ حياءَ
تصبحين على خير
في عالمٍ جديد
ترسمينه لوحةً ملائكيةُ
تتعانق فيها ألوان الحبِ 
و السحر
و الجمالِ
حلماً ..
تمتزجُ فيه الحقيقةُ بالخيال
رُبّىً ..
يَألُوها – و إن كَمُل - الكمال 

فلا تطيلي النوم
لا توقفي عجلةَ الكونِ عن الدوران
فالسماء لا تحتضن شموسها إلا مع إشراقتك
و العصافير لا تغادر أعشاشها إلا مع إطلالتك
و الورود لا تنثر عبيرها إلا لكِ
و النهر لا يفيض عذباً إلا بكِ
و النهار يشلّه الحنين
و الليل يقتله الأنين 
و السكونُ يمتطي صهوةَ الوجودِ
حتى تصبحين
تصبحين على خير 



تصبحين على خير
سأدعكِ الآن لوسادتكِ الخَمْلية
 وأحلامكِ الوردية 
لسكونك الطفولي في زمنِ الهمجية
سأدعكِ الآن في هدوء
فلتنامي هانئة
كزهرةِ نَّرْجِسٍ في أُمْسِيَّةٍ صيفية 
أما أنا . .
فسأظلُ أراقبُ النجماتِ التي تحرسك
أخشى أن تغفو إحداها 
أن يغلبها النعاسُ فيتسلل القمرُ ليسترقَ النظرَ إليكِ
أو تتسللَ نسمةٌ باردةٌ لتداعبَ خصلاتِكِ فتؤرقك
سأظلُ أحادثها
و تحادثني
أُؤْنِسُها و تُؤْنِسُني
أشكو لها و أسمع شكواها
فكلانا في الوجدِِ سواء

سأشكو لها ساعاتِ الانتظار
و بُعدَ النهار
و وحشةَ الليلِ في حضنِ الإِسَـار
سأشكو لها ليلاً أطال بقاءه
و صُّبْحاً اشتاقُ لقاءه
و شوقاً ماعدتُ أحتملُ شقاءه	
سأشكو لها عينيّ ..
كيف خاصمت النومَ طويلا
و قلبي ..
كيف بات بالشوقِ عليلا
سأشكو لها دمعاتٍ 
- لولا الإباءُ – 
كادت أن تسيلَ
سأشكو لها . .
و أشكو . .
و أشكو . .
حتى يطلعَ الصبحُ
فأبدأ رحلتي اليومية للبحثِ عنكِ
بين خيوطِ الشمس
و زَقْزَقَةِ العصافير
بين أوراقِ الوردِ
و نسماتِ العبير
أبحثُ عنكِ في زُرْقة البحرْ
و عذوبة النهرْ
فوق خدودِ الزهرِ
و وجهِ الغدير
أبحث عنكِ في قصصِ العشقِ
و أخبار العاشقين
في دفاتر الشوقِ
و أوراقِ المحبين 
في الشوارعِ
و الأزقة
و الأروقة 
و أقببة القصور
أبحث عنكِ في ابتسامةِ طفلٍ صغير  
 ثم أعود آخر النهار 
أحمل أشواقي
 و بقايا أملٍ مبعثرة
انتظر بها قدوم صديقاتي النجمات
في أمسيةٍ جديدةٍ قديمة
لأرسل لكِ معها رسالتي الليلية :
( تصبحين على خير )



تصبحين على خير
يا أرقَ من داعبَ النومُ جفنيها
تصبحين على خير
يا أجملَ من طلعَ الصبحُ عليها
تصبحين على خير
يا من شروق شمسي براحتيها
تصبحين على خير
تصبحين على خير




*
إسـلام شمس الدين
*

----------


## shody20

و تصبح على خير يا أحلى سمسم...
كلمات تفيض بالعذوبة و الحب ...
هي آخر ما سأقرأه في يومي حتى أنام و بعيني و عقلي عبقها الوردي الجميل...


تحياتي أخي الحبيب... ::

----------


## سمـاء

اسلام شمس الدين

يالرقة هذه التحية المسائية

وكما تنتظر أنت نهارها لتدور عجلة الكون

أعتقد أنها تنتظر الليل لتستمتع بـ "تصبحين على خير"

رائعة فى رقتها

سماء

----------


## محمد فاروق

أخى اسلام
كما عودتنا دائماً ... على فترات يأتينا ابداعك  ولكن للحق عظيم تأثيره ..
كلماتك دائماً - بالنسبة لى - السهل الممتنع .. كلمات بسيطة جداً ولكن سبحان الله تنسجها انت ثوباً ساحراً يعلم الله كم يخلب من ألباب ويسحر من قلوب ..

أدام الله عليك نعمه وأدام مابيننا 

محمد

----------


## عبق الياسمين

[frame="7 70"]*

ستصبح على خير 
فهي تشعر  بعينيك
 تحرسها
و دفء حنانك يغمرها
وأنفاسك حباً تكللها
ستغمض عينيها 
على رسمك
وسيتوقف حين ذاك
 العالم عندك
لأنك الوحيد 
على سطح هذا الكون لها
وباقي البشر مجرد تكملة
 أعداد بشرية
عندها فقط
ستهدأ نفسها 
وستقر عينيها
وستنام ملئ جفنيها
وستصبح على خير
,
,
,

إسلام شمس الدين 

أشكر لك هذا الوقت الذي قضيته باستمتاع مع رائع كلماتك
فما قرأت يعلن عن نفسه ..ولا يحتاج لشهادة
دمت مرهف الإحساس
تحياتي 
كن بخير 

*[/frame]

----------


## د. سلطان

*[frame="7 80"]
أترقب غفوتها على حروفك ، وهي ترقب الشوق الطافي فوق وسادتها المخملية!!!
إنها اللغة التي تكتبك يا إسلام ولا تكتبها
نعم إنها هي حيث يصبح القلب هو البديل عن القلم
سيكون حلمها استثناء
من نسيج الخيال
حيث عالمك الرائع الذي نسجت فيه مشاعرك السامية
وستحمل جنون الليل لتقطع مسافاته إليك
لعلها تصحو على صورتك
مبدع يا إسلام
اكتب، ولا تتوقف ، فالكتابة هي عالمك الذي تبحث عنه
سأنتظر جديدك
وسننتظر صحوة المحبوبة معك
دمت مبدعا[/frame]*

----------


## fjr

أخي / إسلام شمس الدين

تحيه طيبه اليك والى جميع أعضاء المنتدي 
.............................................
أسعدني كثيراً أن تكون أول مشاركه لي في المنتدى بعد عودتي هي بقراءة ذهب الحروف المنقوش أمامي 
...............

( أخشى أن تغفو إحداها 
أن يغلبها النعاسُ فيتسلل القمرُ ليسترقَ النظرَ إليكِ
أو تتسللَ نسمةٌ باردةٌ لتداعبَ خصلاتِكِ فتؤرقك)
.............

عزيزي إسلام 
حقيقة أرهقني وأراقني ماقرأت شيء من خيال عال أكاد لاأملك كلمة واحده لأرتقي لمستوى ماقرأت  


حقيقة شئ راق في سماء المنتدى 
...................................



لك التحيه

----------


## يراع

استاذي اسلام- كعادتك دائماً - ارتكبت الجمال لفظا و معنيدمت كما انت - جميلا - في زمن يتلاشي منه الجمال

----------


## أشجان الليل

قرأت النص لدى دخولى المنتدى, ولكنى أجلت الرد عليه لحين خروجى...وقبل ان أنام
كى أستمع إلى همساته الحانيه,
وأصبح على خير..

 ::

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> و تصبح على خير يا أحلى سمسم...
> كلمات تفيض بالعذوبة و الحب ...
> هي آخر ما سأقرأه في يومي حتى أنام و بعيني و عقلي عبقها الوردي الجميل...
> 
> 
> تحياتي أخي الحبيب...


*
وانت بكل الخير و السعادة يا شادي 
أسعد الله كل أيامك 

فلك أطيب أمنياتي 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> اسلام شمس الدين
> 
> يالرقة هذه التحية المسائية
> 
> وكما تنتظر أنت نهارها لتدور عجلة الكون
> 
> أعتقد أنها تنتظر الليل لتستمتع بـ "تصبحين على خير"
> 
> رائعة فى رقتها
> ...


*
مبدعتنا العزيزة سماء 

أشكر لكِ مرورك و كلماتك و تقديرك للنص 

فلكِ مني أطيب التحية 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> أخى اسلام
> كما عودتنا دائماً ... على فترات يأتينا ابداعك  ولكن للحق عظيم تأثيره ..
> كلماتك دائماً - بالنسبة لى - السهل الممتنع .. كلمات بسيطة جداً ولكن سبحان الله تنسجها انت ثوباً ساحراً يعلم الله كم يخلب من ألباب ويسحر من قلوب ..
> 
> أدام الله عليك نعمه وأدام مابيننا 
> 
> محمد


*
أخي العزيز محمد فاروق 

شكراً لكم هذا التقدير الذي أرجو الله أن أكون مستحقاً له
و سعدت بأن نال النص استحسانك

دمت بكل الخير
و لك وافر تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> [frame="7 70"]*
> 
> ستصبح على خير 
> فهي تشعر  بعينيك
>  تحرسها
> و دفء حنانك يغمرها
> وأنفاسك حباً تكللها
> ستغمض عينيها 
> على رسمك
> ...


*
بل أنا من أشكر لكِ ما منحته للنص من وقتك و اهتمامك
كما أشكر لكِ كلماتك الطيبة

فدمتِ مبدعة
و لكِ تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> *[frame="7 80"]
> أترقب غفوتها على حروفك ، وهي ترقب الشوق الطافي فوق وسادتها المخملية!!!
> إنها اللغة التي تكتبك يا إسلام ولا تكتبها
> نعم إنها هي حيث يصبح القلب هو البديل عن القلم
> سيكون حلمها استثناء
> من نسيج الخيال
> حيث عالمك الرائع الذي نسجت فيه مشاعرك السامية
> وستحمل جنون الليل لتقطع مسافاته إليك
> لعلها تصحو على صورتك
> ...


*
أستاذي و أخي و صديق العزيز د. سلطان

إنما حروفي هي قليلٌ من كثيرِ تعلمته منك 
و إنما يستمر قلمي برعايتك و تعهدك له بالتشجيع الدائم 

فلا حرمني الله منك 
و لا حرم الله المنتدى و أعضائه من تواجدك المشرق 

دمت بكل الخير و السعادة
و لك وافر محبتي   
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> أخي / إسلام شمس الدين
> 
> تحيه طيبه اليك والى جميع أعضاء المنتدي 
> .............................................
> أسعدني كثيراً أن تكون أول مشاركه لي في المنتدى بعد عودتي هي بقراءة ذهب الحروف المنقوش أمامي 
> ...............
> 
> ( أخشى أن تغفو إحداها 
> أن يغلبها النعاسُ فيتسلل القمرُ ليسترقَ النظرَ إليكِ
> ...


*
أخي العزيز فجر

أهلاً بعودتك إلى منتداك بعد غيبة افتقدناك فيها كثيرا و افتقدنا وجودك العاطر
و كم هي سعادتي أن يحظى هذا النص بشرف أولى مشاركتك بعد عودتك
أشكر لك كثيراً كلماتك الرقيقة و تقديرك
و نتمنى أن تكون عودتك هذه المرة بلا انقطاع

لك وافر تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> استاذي اسلام- كعادتك دائماً - ارتكبت الجمال لفظا و معنيدمت كما انت - جميلا - في زمن يتلاشي منه الجمال


*
و دمت بكل الخير و السعادة أخي العزيز
أشكر لك رقيق كلماتك و جميل مشاعرك

فلك مني كل التحية و التقدير 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

> قرأت النص لدى دخولى المنتدى, ولكنى أجلت الرد عليه لحين خروجى...وقبل ان أنام
> كى أستمع إلى همساته الحانيه,
> وأصبح على خير..


*أهلاً بك أشجان الليل 
أتمنى أن تكوني وفقتِ في امتحاناتك 

شكراً لكِ على مشاركتك و استحسانك للنص

لكِ تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أستاذي الفاضل ../ شمس الدين
كعادتي دوما تقف كلماتي عاجزة أمامك..
فلا أملك إلا ان أنحني لك إعجابا وتقديرا..
وكلما بحثت في قواميسي لا أجد من بين الحروف
 التي تتلاشى خجلا إلا كلمة الشكر..
فشكرا لك سيدي على كل لحظة رائعة أقضيها بين حروفك..
وأدامك الله لنا مبدعا ومعلما 
 ::

----------


## لحظة صدق

السلام عليكم
سيدى الفاضل  شمس

 احيانا ندخل لنقرأ واحيانا نحمل ما نقرأ معنا 
 لان به تسموا مشاعرنا 
تنسينى همومنا 

وتبهرنا معانى وحروف  من ابدعوا بكتبتها
صدقنى اعجبنى اسلوب اشرف نبوى فى فرار انثى
 وحلم د جمال فى سيدة الحلم 
وواقعية د عمرو فى لماذا نكتب 
واليوم 

تلك الجميله فى قصرها المسحور المرمرى
ووسادتها المخمليه 
وانت تداعب  خصلات شعرها 
وتقول لها تصبحين على خير
وتخرج فى هدوء  على اطراف اصابعك
فعلا نحتاج الى النوم فى هدوء فى هذا العالم المزعج
رائعه ..سانتظر كلماتك  دائما

----------


## سلمى البنا

*اسلام الفاضل
اتدري شيئا 
ابداعك دوما يجيئ من وحي الحياة يلامس الواقع ويعانق الخيال والجمال والرومانسية في ان واحد ..
كلماتك البسيطة الرقيقة لانها تخرج من القلب فانها  تصل حتما للقلب..........

خالص تحياتي وتقديري لك ايها المبدع

سلمى*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*جنان الفردوس
لحظة صدق
سلمى البنا

عندما يحظى النص بمثل هذا التقدير و الاستحسان من مبدعات متميزات ، فحق له أن يزهو بحروفه .
أشكر لكن كثيراً حضوركن العاطر  ، و أتمنى أن اكون مستحقاً لهذا التقدير الذي يسعدني 

وافر تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين


*

----------


## أحمد الطيار

لازلت أتشبث بقطعة الخشب ..

والمجداف القديم ..

والبحر نفس البحر ..

نفس الموج .. ورائحة الملح تدغدغ فيّ معاني الألم الدفين ..

هي هي نفس السماء ..

نفس الرحيل ونفس النهاية ..

ما عاد يستهويني حتي الغرق ..

وما عدت أنشد .. فوق الموج البقاء ..

هي هي نفس السماء ..

ونفس السطور .. ونفس الرواية ..

تعددت الأبطال .. ونفس الخيانة ..

والرذاذ يلقي علي العين أقنعة الدموع ..

وننتظر انسدال الستار .. ومشهد النهاية ..

تنقبض الضلوع ..

ويفيض إحساس الإنتهاء ..

وتغيب الشمس - عند الشروق - في كبد السماء ..

هي هي - قاتلة الشمس - نفس السماء ..


الفاضل .. إسلام شمس الدين ..

للوجود في هذه الزوايا الرحبة .. بريق السفر ..

والمسافات .. بطول الحلم .. نحياها ..

شكرا لك .. والي لقاء ..

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

عند نفس الرحيل .. و نفس النهاية 
و مع قراءة نفس السطور .. لنفس روايات الخيانة 
و مع مغيب الشمس في كبد السماء
هناك من تستحق أن أرسل لها تحيتي المسائية 
" تصبحين على خير "


مبدعنا الرقيق و أخي الحبيب أحمد الطيار

مع إطلالتك تزداد حروف النص تألقاً
و تشرق الشمس في سماء الإبداع 

فدمت مبدعاً نقياً
و لك وافر تحياتي و تقديري  :: 
إسلام شمس الدين

----------


## طارق المملوك

*تصبحين على خير*

تصبحين على خير مولاتى00

يا عمرى 00 يا زمنى 00 يا ابتهالاتى00

يا رحلة البحث عن هويتى 00 وشخصيتى 0

وعن قلبى 00 وعن ذاتى00

يا فرحة العمر 00 يا شهادة ميلادى00

يا كل ما ينطق لسانى00

يا حروفى 00 وقصائدى00 يا كل مفرداتى00

تصبحين على خير00

فلتطفئى الانوار00 ولتسدلى ستائرك00

ولتنامى بجوارى ها هنا00

بالبقعة تلك الدافئة بقلبى00 بجوار الشرايين00

تلك التى يجرى بها اسمك00

ولتتوسدى صدرى00 يا انهار المشاعر00

واشجار الصفصاف 00 يا عبيرالزهور00

ونغم الطيور 00 واكوان الغرام00

يا احلى عباراتى00واروع اختياراتى00

واجمل احلامى 00 واغلى امنياتى00

فلتصبحين على خير 00 حبيبتى00

ولك بكل مساء شهر عسل00

بكل مساء حكاية 00 وقصيدة00

وشهادة حب اعترف بها00واغنية جديدة00

يا من علمتنى مفردات الحب00وابجديات العشق00

و فككتى بقلبى طلاسم الغرام00

ولقنتنى مبادئ الحضارة00

لك يا حبيبتى الف الف قبلة00

من اعماق مشاعرى 00شكرا00

فبوجودك صار حبنا اسطورة00

يفوق غرام قيس 00 وليلى00

و يحسدنا عليه جميل 00 وبثينه00

فحبك يا حبيبتى يمحو جميع نزواتى00

حبك هو الحاضر و عمرى 00 ومستقبلى الاتى00

فلتصبحين على خير00

يا حبيبتى 00وصديقتى 00 ومولاتى00

----------


## em_em

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]9933CC
انا على يقين انها ستكون اسعد ليلة فى عمر تلك الحبيبة
عندما تتسلل اليها نسماتك الرقيقة عبر نافذتها الحريرية
فتنام على وسادة الشوق تغطيها الملائكة
و تغنى لها بلابل الجنة[/grade]

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

> فلا تطيلي النوم
> لا توقفي عجلةَ الكونِ عن الدوران
> فالسماء لا تحتضن شموسها إلا مع إشراقتك
> و العصافير لا تغادر أعشاشها إلا مع إطلالتك
> و الورود لا تنثر عبيرها إلا لكِ
> و النهر لا يفيض عذباً إلا بكِ
> و النهار يشلّه الحنين
> و الليل يقتله الأنين 
> و السكونُ يمتطي صهوةَ الوجودِ
> ...



كعادتك مبدعا يا أخي الفاضل إسلام ...
قرأتها قبل يومين ...ولم اعرف ماذا اقول فلقد اعجزني كل الإبداع المرتسم في احرف كلماتك ان اجد ما اصفها به ...
والآن اقرؤها ثانية وانا لا اعرف ما اقوله لك غير ...
ابدعت يا اسلام ..

دام لنا قلمك المبدع المعبر

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
t_almamlouk
em_em
ساكنة السحاب

كثيراً ما يعجز القلم عن ترجمة المشاعر ، و لا ترقى المفردات للتعبير عما في النفوس 
فلا نملك إلا كلمات الشكر و العرفان
فشكراً لكم لمشاركاتكم ، و كم اسعدتني مشاعركم الطيبة

لكم مني أطيب التحية و وافر التقدير
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## على درويش

*أخى الحبيب اسلام 
نفتقد قلمك منذ فترة طويله
وهذا الابداع الراقى يتسرب الى أعماق النفوس دون استئذان
تحياتى اليك
وشكرا*

----------


## على درويش

*أخى الحبيب اسلام 
نفتقد قلمك منذ فترة طويله
وهذا الابداع الراقى يتسرب الى أعماق النفوس دون استئذان
تحياتى اليك
وشكرا على هذه المقطوعه الرائعه*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
و أنا أيضاً افتقدك كثيراً شاعرنا الجميل علي درويش
قد اشتياقي لابداعاتك الراقية و مشاعرك الصادقة
فشكراً لك أن زينت صفحتي بوجودك

لك وافر محبتي و احترامي
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------


## د\أسماء علي

استاذي العزيز..
كلماتك حملتني فوق سحابة هائمه..
كلماتك جعلتني اتمنى من يقول لي تصبحين على خير على طريقتك الرومانسيه ولكن هيهات!!
وفقك الله

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
و وفقك الله أختنا الكريمة أسماء إلى الخير دائماً
أسأل الله لكِ السعادة أبداً

و لكِ كل الشكر على تقديرك و مشاركتك الطيبة

تحياتي و تقديري 
إسلام شمس الدين

*

----------

